# Honeybee Disease Workshop in Central New York SEPTEMBER 14



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

Less than 1 month to go!


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

in about 3 more weeks!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...nothing about chakbrood?


----------



## NYSSOI (Feb 6, 2010)

This Saturday!


----------

